# 30 carbine



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

does anyone know of, or has anyone ever heard of, a bolt action 30 carbine?

im working on a little project right now, and i need a platform for the 30 carbine that isn't semi auto. i suppose i coud go with a single shot? Do any of the break action rifles/pistols have 30 carbine barrels offered?

Thanks


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Saw one once at a gunshow, didn't really pay much attention to it. I don't remember what brand it was.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks dlip. the reason im asking is because i need a gun wich can be re-barreled for another calibre.

Turns out, if you neck the 30 carbine down to .243, you can push an 85 grain bullet around 2100 fsp, and generate over 1,000 foot punds of energy at the muzzle.

Such a modification could make the 30-carbine more usefull buy giving it a bit more energy, flatening the trajectory, and making more & better bullets an option. So id need soemthng like an Encore in 30 carbine that i could get a custome barrel for.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

I thought that Thompson Center chambered the contender in 30 carbine years ago and then I think only in the 10 inch version. I would think that there may be a few around in the carbine 21 inch length that someone has built up. If you had a contender carbine, the 7TCU would be able to perform at this level and better, and there are also some 30TCY's out there. I knkow that the 223 maybe a bit longer than the carbine brass, but unless you find an Iver Johnson M-1 copy that was chambered to the 30 carbine necked down to 223 (the neck I think is relativly short) you may have to start with a custom chambering on a blank barrel and some relativly uncommon boltface alterations. Was this 22cal verson called the 5.7 spitfire?? If you are looking for a light recoiling chambering for a young person or a hunter needing something in this order due to injury, the TCY's are a good way to go.


----------

